# Decorating Our Century Home



## AdamP (Sep 1, 2010)

Holidays started and I finally got a chance to do some work to the main level of our century home.  My wife and I wanted to go for an antique style, but not TOO senior citizen looking if you know what I mean.  If you all don't mind I'll share some pics!



This is our "Vampire" room, as my sister calls it haha.  It is our source of motivation to complete the rest of the house.  The entire room, including furniture and accessories and paint was a mere $400.00, all about the bargain hunting!

Before











After










Not a taste that everyone will agree with but we LOVE it, and in my opinion that's what makes a house a home.  Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Cork-Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks good, who had the final say over that wall paint color?


----------



## AdamP (Sep 1, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> Looks good, who had the final say over that wall paint color?



I guess it was a mutual agreement haha.  

Here is a before and after of the stairs.  The first pic is what you had to look at as soon as you walked through the front door, nasty!!

Before





After


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 7, 2010)

Some great work there, Adam. The lounge area looks particularly beautiful.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 7, 2010)

Good work, how long did it take?


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful work! Pics are awesome! I like the living room!


----------



## joecaption (Jan 27, 2011)

We work mostly in 100 plus year old homes everyday trying to bring them back to what they looked like before people tryed to modernize them.
That ball light needs to go in the trash, all the outlets and covers should have been white if there going on a white wall. 
The mirror over the fireplaces need to be hung up not just sitting there, the art work on the wall in the sitting room needs to go as well and some real nice pictures hung instead. And  those blinds and drapes also need to be changed with tie backs on the drapes with a valance over the top.
The chair rails are to narrow and could use what's called chair rail backer moulding.
All the rooms need crown moulding. A simple two part trick is to install beaded base board up side down on the wall againt the ceiling, then install the crown moulding.
Ya Ya I know it's your house I'm just trying to share what I get to see everyday when some highly paid designers come in to some of the rich peoples homes I work on.


----------



## gcintegrations (Mar 23, 2011)

great work


----------



## Alyssa (May 18, 2011)

Looks like a lot of hard work was put in to accomplish this!


----------



## DIYHomeDesign (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice! looks great.


----------



## marelin (Sep 8, 2011)

Cork-Guy said:


> Looks good, who had the final say over that wall paint color?



I LOVE the wall color.  My bedroom was painted that same color by a previous owner (I never would have had the courage to go that dark) and I LOVE it.  It is so cool and restfull (and makes it easy too catch a nap during the day).  It needs repainted by now, but I'm afraid that I won't be able to get the exact same color, so I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Cynthia123 (Sep 13, 2011)

Classic sofa! I looove the color.
What's more, you used bamboo blinds! Really Great addition to your room.


----------



## marelin (Sep 14, 2011)

That all good advice.  But did you get that part about that they did it on $400?  I say awesome room for that price.  The crown moulding you are suggesting would probably cost more than that by it's self, though it would look great.  Maybe they'll want to put that, and the new light fixture, on their "wish list," for the future after they've got the rest of the house redone budget style.  It's all about progress, not perfection.


----------

